# Tesla Has Already Doubled This Year on Musk’s Electric Dominance



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

By Gabrielle Coppola and Edward Ludlow
February 3, 2020, 9:50 PM ESTUpdated on February 4, 2020, 9:33 AM EST

*Traditional automakers are at a disadvantage when it comes to building battery-electric vehicles because they have to keep spending money and resources on combustion-engine cars, which influences how they think about vehicle design and battery-pack efficiency*

"_There's a recognition that Tesla is in a preeminent position in terms of EV technology," "They're even further ahead than has been reported, and I think the gap is widening, not closing."_

more at Bloomberg

"Global carmakers from VW to General Motors Co. are pouring billions into electric vehicles, trying to capture some of Tesla's stock-market mojo while also meeting tighter emissions standards around the world. But the inferior battery range of recent EV entrants including Audi's e-tron crossover and Porsche's Taycan sports car *show how far legacy automakers are lagging behind"*


----------

